# Cannot reach virtualised hosts from physical hosts on network



## kchoudhu (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got a freebsd host (serenity) with two virtualised Windows Server 2008 R2 hosts (janus and cygnus) running on it. Both guests have their firewalls disabled, and and are bridged to interface bridge0 on serenity. I can successfully ping janus and cygnus from serenity, janus from cygnus (and vice versa), and serenity from janus and cygnus. I can also ping google from the virtualized guests, confirming that the NAT works as expected. 

Life, in short, is wonderful. 

Grey clouds arise on the horizon, however, when I attempt to ping janus or cygnus from a physical computer on my LAN called ganieda: I get a "host unreachable" error.

Other potentially interesting information: 

- bridge0 consists of interfaces wlan0 and re0. 
- there's a pf firewall NAT-ing for the local network. 

Not sure what's going on, but any suggestions at all would be greatly welcome! 

Mods: not sure if this the right forum for this...please move it if I've misjudged.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2010)

Post your /etc/rc.conf, and output of `netstat -rn` to begin with.


----------



## kchoudhu (Jul 6, 2010)

First, a correction: the bridge consists of wlan0 and rl0, not wlan0 and re0. But anyhow... without further ado:

rc.conf: 


```
### File system
zfs_enable="YES"

### Hardware
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

### Networking

# Hostname
hostname="serenity.anserinae.local"

# Use as gateway...
gateway_enable="YES"

# DHCP config
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="bridge0"

# External wired -> re0
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"

# Internal wired -> rl0
ifconfig_rl0="up"

# Internal wireless -> wlan0
hostapd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="destroy"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
ifconfig_wlan0="up"

# Bridge -> rl0 + wlan0
ifconfig_bridge0="destroy"
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm wlan0 addm rl0 up"
ifconfig_bridge0_alias0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"

# Firewall
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pflog_enable="YES"

## Network services

# DNS resolution
named_enable="YES"

# SSH daemon
sshd_enable="YES"

# Display
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"

# Virtualization netoworking
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```

netstat -rn: 


```
[inara@serenity ~]$ netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            69.203.144.1       UGS         6   433059    re0
69.203.144.0/21    link#1             U           0        0    re0
69.203.150.80      link#1             UHS         0        2    lo0
127.0.0.1          link#7             UH          0       72    lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#9             U           1   945084 bridge
192.168.0.1        link#9             UHS         0      381    lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::1                               ::1                           UH          lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#7                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#7                        UHS         lo0
ff01:7::/32                       fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
ff02::%lo0/32                     fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
```


----------



## Alt (Jul 6, 2010)

Afaik bridging wlan and lan is not working atm in freebsd, isnt?
Post your pf.conf too pls


----------



## kchoudhu (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry for the delay -- work intervened. Here's my /etc/pf.log: 


```
syn_only="S/FSRA"
ext_if="re0"
int_if="bridge0"

nat on $ext_if from ($int_if:network) to any -> ($ext_if)

pass in log all keep state
pass out log all keep state
```


----------

